# Lighting Upgrade Question



## Toadeh (25 Jun 2012)

Morning All,

Its been a while since I came on here. Anyway, the tank got a little overgrown and went horrid so its being stripped down to sort out.

One thing I want to change is the lighting. Currently I have a twin t8 unit sat over the tank. I want to go LED this time round. So, the plan is to get 2 LED strips and replace the innards of the over tank unit with the LED units. 

Many years ago, TMC were just coming out when I looked at this, my question is are there any better options then going for the TMC Grobeam 500's?

Tank is a 60x30x35 cm and it has Co2 as well.

Ta all


----------



## mvasingh (25 Jun 2012)

Hi
I enquired about their Grobeams as well. They reported back to me that 1 Grobeam gives the light output of a 30W T8 bulb. So I have decided to stick with my T5s

MIKE


----------



## Toadeh (25 Jun 2012)

Yeah, I looked at those. I would need to look into the angles it beams at as I don't really want to hang it above the tank (currently it rests on the tank).

Another option is the AquaFX but I can't find many people talking about them, which makes me think they are not that good.


----------



## jamesandrewgreen (26 Jun 2012)

I am interested to know what people think of the grobeams too.  I heard they aren't good at penetrating depth, but I love the rippled lighting effect they produce. I am also considering replacing current T8s, or maybe converting to a T8/LED combination?


----------



## Toadeh (27 Jun 2012)

There in anyway. I bought 2 grobeam 500's and replaced the t8's last night. Very bright indeed. The fish weren't too happy but have calmed down now. Will see what they do in the future as to plan growth.


----------



## jamesandrewgreen (27 Jun 2012)

Yes, let us know how you get on with them!  what sort of distance is between the light unit and the water surface?


----------



## mvasingh (27 Jun 2012)

Do you think your Grobeams are providing more light then your T8s?

MIKE


----------



## Toadeh (28 Jun 2012)

I would say they are doing a little better than the t8's, but hard to tell yet. I'm re-doing the tank at the moment so will know more over the next few weeks.

They are about 10cm from the water ish.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2012)

a TMC 500 growbeam provides around the same PAR as a 24w T5 bulb.

I use them and they are great!


----------



## jamesandrewgreen (28 Jun 2012)

Are you able to post a picture of your set-up? Would be interested to see the effect.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2012)

no probs...


aquagreen7 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

and my vid with the TMC lighting, best viewed in 720p


----------



## jamesandrewgreen (29 Jun 2012)

Nice looking tank    thanks for sharing!


----------

